# Snagit/Windows 7



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

I installed Snagit - Version 8, on Windows 7, (never bothered to update this program, Snagit that is, as what this version does, is all I want it to do) 

The program opens, it takes a snapshot then when you go to save it, it wont save, so in part its working but it wont allow you to save any screen shots, pics or regions you have copied. 

Would the program with Windows 7 operating system that does the same thing stop this from saving, or would it be its just not compatible? It just puzzles me as to why it partly works if its not compatible, I just feel I am missing a clue here. love these little Santa hats


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Some of these programs that are NOT built for Vista and Windows 7 do not work, because they can not get past the UAC, which would NOT turn off.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

works fine for me.....and I have an older version of snagit than you do.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Thanks Valis, just proves what I suspected in that I am missing something here. 

DaveA, I do know that more older programs work on W7 than they do on Visa but because the program works in its entirety apart from saving what work it does, I was pretty sure that is was me missing something rather than it just not being compatible, I just needed feedback about it, which has been helpful.

Thanks for the replies and will keep racking my brains about it till I work it out, and I have to work it out or it will bug me till I sort it.

Keep the ideas coming, as to what it might be, I guess I just like to hang on to a favorite.


----------



## valis (Sep 24, 2004)

think we were both missing something. Windows has 'snagit', of a sorts, built in. It's the snipping tool under start > all programs > accessories.

(smacks head)

sorry about that........

v


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

I use snagit 9, but previously used ver 8, on windows 7 64 and 32Bit. NO problems at all. The snipping tool does not , unfortunately, come even close to snagit for functions
But, for the OP. It is a requirement to have the snagit editor installed as well. After you have captured, it pops up and allows you to save or save as.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah I know the snipping one which comes with Windows 7 which I have on one drive, (other drive XP Pro) with Snagit 8, (when I decided to make a clean image, (been using same image for a while on the XP one) I had lost my code for V9 (head bang moment)- wrote it in a book I had, which I think is packed and at my dads place with my other computer equipment so had to go back to installing Snagit 8 on the XP drive, which was ok with me, it worked and did all I wanted.

But both have things the other does not have and wanted the best of both worlds but since I have been told Snagit 8 does work on 7 then I might as well see if I can get it working. The Snipping thing in 7 is pretty cool and does the regions well.

So will keep at it, knowing its something I am missing, rather than that it does not work on 7 at all, I just did not want to waste my time trying if it does not work on Windows 7 at all.

Thanks for your feedback guys.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

What version of Windows 7 and what specific version of SnagIt? 
Windows 7 Starter / Home Premium / Business / Ultimate
SnagIt 8.0 / 8.0.1 / 8.0.2 / 8.1.0 / 8.2.1 / 8.2.2 / 8.2.3


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Snagit version 8.0 and the Windows 7 version is the evaluation version of ultimate, updates and everything, good till March I think it was said. 

I wanted to get used to it and see what it was like before buying, which did not take long I love it, I will be getting the ultimate version when I buy it, since that is what I am used to now and the pro version is not much cheaper so might as well get Ultimate.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Can you describe the problem in more detail? What do you mean by "can't save"? Do you get an error? If so, what's the exact error? Where is it trying to save the files? What's the full path?


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

Snagit opens it does as I ask it to, as in copying a region, then I go to - File - Save As - then nothing, a box is supposed to come up so I can pick the type of file I want to save it as and then where I want to save it to. 

But when I click Save As, absolutely nothing happens, the copied picture is still up on the screen within the snagit program and I can not save it at all.

No error message comes up at all.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

32-bit or 64-bit? Did you already try removing and reinstalling?


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

32 bit, and no I have not reinstalled it, will try that this afternoon (can not for the life of me think why I have not tried that, you would think being in IT I would have - head bang moment - hopefully that will fix it will let you know)


----------



## davehc (Oct 4, 2006)

This is a snapshot of Ver 9. There is no save or save as function under the capture tool, (not in my installation, anyway) but you can see it is in the editor, which pops up automatically.


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

davehc said:


> This is a snapshot of Ver 9. There is no save or save as function under the capture tool, (not in my installation, anyway) but you can see it is in the editor, which pops up automatically.
> 
> View attachment 161605


I reinstalled it, took a shot of my desk top, with the snagit v8 showing that it let me copy the desk top, the options to save are there, as you can see, but it is still not letting me save the pic, I had to use the Snipping Tool to copy it to add in here.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

That looks like a capture inside a capture. You have two save buttons. Are you sure you're clicking on the actual program's Save button and not a picture of it?


----------



## ozziebeanie (Jun 24, 2009)

That is because it is one, I installed it and attempted three times to save the capture BEFORE I copied it, to show that the save options are there, clicking on them does not do a thing, no error messages nothing, I wish there was an error message it would give me something to work with. 

The only way I could copy it was to use the snippet tool in W7, or i could have used print screen or Ctrl print screen and copied it into word or something. yes the Snippet tool does that to but Snagit has other features that I like to use, that Snippet does not have, there is also a feature in Snippet that Snagit does not have.

I have used the program (Snagit) for about three or four years now, in fact I used it a lot in the work I did on line, it was just about used as much as my office program was, so I do know how to use it.

It's puzzling me as to why other people can use that version on W7 and its not working for me, I am missing something, just don't know what.

Even when I do get my book of codes unpacked and can use my version nine which I am told works on W7, it will still bug me that someone else can use version 8 on W7. I will still work on working out why, as I know it will bug me if I don't try and work it out.

Thanks


----------

